# Show Us Your Radio Stations



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Always wanted one in my layout and finally got to do it. 

My small town station was fashioned from a Walthers tract ranch house and a Model Power radio tower, plus a homemade sign. Got the idea from seeing a station on a road trip going through western TN. Had to replace the beacon on the tower though with a better Evan Designs one, but definitely worth it. 

So anyhoo, would love to see how you all have modeled radio stations.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

DaveInTheHat said:


> View attachment 544156


WOW!!! That is some serious detail! Was this a complete scratch build?


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

KG Bird said:


> WOW!!! That is some serious detail! Was this a complete scratch build?


Yeah, its all scratch built. Here's a slide show of pictures I took while I was building it. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468843027103166


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

KG Bird said:


> Always wanted one in my layout and finally got to do it.


If you can afford to drive a 300G, the radio station is paying you too much.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My radio station...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

It always seemed that other things pushed out my desire to get a license. Mainly home computers in the early 70's, but it was Fido net that really held my interest in the late 70's then the internet arrived and the desire was pushed off again!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I do more listening than talking, but I'll jump in every now and then.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Got a sound card? A twisted imagination could have the station 'owned by strange foreigners' broadcasting this...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There are many, many numbers stations out there.


----------

